# JBL PRX 418S, good amp?



## seg (May 8, 2014)

Hi,

I have a pair of JBL PRX 418s Subs. (my mains are PRX415)
Power Rating
800 W/ 1600 W/ 3200 W, 2 hrs (Continuous / Program / Peak)

I'm wondering what amp is better and why?

Crown XTI 4002

8-Ohms: 650w
4-Ohms: 1200w
2-Ohms: 1600w

Or

QSC PLX 3602?

8-Ohms: 775w (EIA 1 kHz 0.1% THD) 725w (FTC 20 Hz – 20 kHz 0.05% THD)
4-Ohms: 1100w (EIA 1 kHz 0.1% THD) 1100w (FTC 20 Hz – 20 kHz 0.05% THD)
2-Ohms: 1800w (EIA 1 kHz 0.1% THD)


----------



## FMEng (May 8, 2014)

Both amps are equal. The difference in power between the two is 0.76 dB, which is negligible. However, if your application requires full output from the subs, the amp should be rated closer to the 1600 Watt program power, not the continuous power spec of the sub. To get there, you'll need to run one amp per sub in bridged mode.


----------



## kevlar557 (May 8, 2014)

My suggestion would be to go with the XTI, it has built-in DSP (and I believe presets for your cabinet), and the power should be spot on, too.


----------

